#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  How agritech is creating social impact?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Agritech is one of the fastest growing industry, It's help farmers to do easy and efficient farming.
Directly or indirectly it's impacting our life.


Can you guys tell me how is agritech creating social impact?

----------

